# Maxim Peptide IGF log.



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 6, 2014)

So I was lucky enough to get to sample some IGF-1LR3 from Maxim, I got my pack in the mail today and I'm ready to roll.

Now I am going to give my honest review and keep a log of my weight, training and over all diet structure- as well as my over all cycle.

As far as my experience with IGF-1 lr3... We'll I've tried it from about 5 sources and I can honestly say only once have I ever felt like I got a good product. I've used Maxim's products in the past and have always been impressed and happy so I jumped at the chance to try a peptide-

So as of right now this is what I am running...

TestP- 75mg eod
TrenE- 200mg ew
Eq- 1,000mg ew

I've been running this for about a month now... Honestly this is a pretty mild cycle and it's been keeping me full and keeping the weight on even though my training and diet has been more sparse and lighter than usual.

Diet is pretty simple when I can stay in line with it...Trying to get
Protein- 500-600 on lift days /300 on rest days
Carbs- 400-800 on lift days/ 300-400 on rest days
Fats ... I don't count them.. Pretty much figure I'll get what I need as a consequence of my carb and protein intake.

Usually my calories are around 5000-7000 kcals on lift days (often dirty cals)
Rest- 3000 kcals

My current stats are as follows-
Age-33
Height- 5'8
Weight- 210
BF- approx 11-13% ( full six abs showing upon wake up then as the carbs come usually top four show through out the day)

My plan for the next few months are to continue to clean/dirty on heavy days bulk

TestP- 75mg eod
Deca-1500mg
Dbol-100mg
Drol-100mg
Maxim IGF-1 lr3 75mcg ed
Slin- 15-20ius pre on lift days "novalin r"
Letro- 1.25mg 2x week
Bromo- 12.5mg ed


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 6, 2014)

Going to watch this one man. :headbang:


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice, always nice to see seasoned people testing things.


----------



## tripletotal (Aug 8, 2014)

Looking forward to this log.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 8, 2014)

So kinda just a preliminary update-

So mixed some Bacteriostatic h2o put in 2mls.. Mixed perfectly

The vial I got had a solid cake inside, looked quite full.

I'm my second day in first day I pinned 50mcg and today I pinned 50mcg along with 15ius of Slin and then another 25mcg before bed.

May be placebo but fuck I was super full and strong in the gym. I've also been a bit tighter than I would normally be.

Again- maybe placebo but I swear I "feel" something already.


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 8, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> Going to watch this one man. :headbang:



Yea me too. i always talk about trying Peps. I guess if I ever do, it'll be IGF-LR3


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 9, 2014)

Again- waking up very tight and dry... This shouldn't be the case considering the amount of captain crunch I had yesterday and last night before bed.

Also I had one of the heaviest leg days in a long time and was expecting to be walking this morning  like I just spent my first night in prison. I have no soreness or feeling of weakness in my legs at all.

I'm getting all the expected effects of a heavy IGF cycle but the surprising part is it's happening much faster than usual.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 11, 2014)

At the gym currently... Haven't weighed myself today but again woke up feeling tight and leaner than I should be.

The pumps at the gym this morning are outta control. 

I dosed 75mcg of the IGF in the same Slin pin I pulled 15ius of novalin r into.

Amazing endurance and drive today.

My pre/w meal was a large bowl of captn crunch (20 Mina before the Slin and IGF) then 30g wpi - been sipping on bcaa and Gatorade while hereView attachment 16291


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 14, 2014)

Okay a lil update-

Weight has been going up and I have been eating a shit ton of food, a lot a lot! My weight upon waking up is 214 and still just as lean so the weight has been lean mass

So far I've put on 4 pounds- very very happy


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 20, 2014)

Okay- 

Weight is down a bit due to a loss in appetite,  but still leaning out... Seems like the diet has been crap and I mean total crap like captain crunch for breakfast lunch and diner- but the fullness and strength hasn't diminished-

Also have had a few nagging injuries that seem to be getting better for unknown reasons- could be the IGF and I know my body well enough to know that's it's something I'm taking and I am going to say it's the IGF.

My over shape and density has been changing for the better and my cycle has been a mild one-


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 24, 2014)

what's the newest update on your status.  I just started mine so I'm kind of fallowing yours to


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 24, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> what's the newest update on your status.  I just started mine so I'm kind of fallowing yours to




My newest update is that I tore my LCL. On my right knee and I'm pissed off! LoL 

But on a side note I am lean and full and again I am much leaner and fuller than I should be- I've had a few other injuries plaguing me but they are healing well. 

I have been running it a bit higher and I am running it on off days too and I think that's made a difference..


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 25, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Okay a lil update-
> 
> Weight has been going up and I have been eating a shit ton of food, a lot a lot! My weight upon waking up is 214 and still just as lean so the weight has been lean mass
> 
> So far I've put on 4 pounds- very very happy View attachment 16358



Traps and shoulders look great...


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 3, 2014)

Just a lil update-

Been hurt and finally getting to a place where I can push it. 

But been back at it for a few days and started to fill out again. Here's a pic

I look soft in this photo but I'm actually a bit leaner than what it appears


----------

